# Lavadora Daewoo modelo DW-1010 motor perdió fuerza



## francisco paco (Jun 14, 2013)

Hola buenos dias, a los de Foros de Electronica, en esta ocasion tengo esta duda tengo lavadora Daewoo Modelo DW-1010, que dejo de tener fuerza el motor, al encender gira despacio, tal ves dije que el capacitor de arranque pero no trae,  solamente una placa chiquita y probe el motor directo y si funciona bien hacia adelanta, me podrian aconsejar con esta averia. saludos desde Chiapas, Mexico  ATTE francisco paco.


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 14, 2013)

No se que sea pero a mi me paso con una id system, cuando la prendia hacia tres movimientos pequeños y luego giraba pero parecia que no tenia fuerza y terminaba deteniendose. Despues de buscar di con que se trataba del sensor de velocidad que estaba situado sobre el mismo motor. Le entro agua a la resina y se oxidaron las patitas hasta que se rompieron

JUAJUAJUA ya tengo 1001 mensajes


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 15, 2013)

fransisco paco dijo...


> dejo de tener fuerza el motor, al encender gira despacio, tal ves dije que el capacitor de arranque pero no trae, solamente una placa chiquita



seria bueno que subieras unas fotos de la placa y del motor, si podes del lado donde esta el sensor de velocidad


----------



## Ale-3457 (Dic 11, 2020)

Yo tengo el mismo problema, pero ya cambié el capacitor y si inicia lavando bien, pero pasado un ratito se vuelve a alentar, me pueden ayudar de favor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2020)

Capacitor NUEVO del mismo valor ?


----------

